# Motorhome manoeuvring course



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Would be interested to know how many MH drivers have had any form of driver training, and do you think it is necessary to have some form of training from a experienced driver. I am considering a CC manoeuvring course ( mainly for reversing skills ) as I see a lot of drivers having difficulty reversing in tight situations which I also am not good at.


----------



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

I did a one-day C&CC course 3 years ago and found it to be extremely useful and good value for money. There were 8 of us ranging from experienced motorhome drivers to complete novices. Everybody agreed that they'd learned a lot from the day.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

I also did the C&CC course, along with my wife. We thought it was very good, and it gave my better half the confidence to drive the motorhome. Good job, as I am currently recovering from a broken ankle, so we only go anywhere if she drives at the moment.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I think that any type of further instruction for specific needs is a good thing, as long as it is structured and presented in the correct manor a driver will always learn something and that has to be a good thing.


----------

